# Blackwater Area



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody going to be on the water this weekend in Blackwater?



Nick


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll be out there on Sat I hope. All the "fishermen" I know wimped out on me, you lightweights.......


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

Im gonna try and find some sheephead, now that trout season is closed. Do you think around Garcon point bridge might produce?


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

JW,



Not sure. I have always fished for them around Ft. Pickens. I would think the bridge would hold them though. Never hurts to try...


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Jwebster,

I was planning on trying for sheepies at garcon too this weekend. I have only been down there once to try for them. The conditions on that day were pretty damn sloppy,so it was real hard getting and keeping my fiddlers as close to the pillings as I wanted them. However,I have always had luck around the I-10 and Railroad trestles over Escambia Bay. I'm assuming that if they are around the I-10 Bridge, why not Garcon?.....but you know what they say about assuming.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

JW and DE,



I heard through the grapevine there are plenty of oysters on the bridge supports. Sheeps are generally not far away.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll probably be out around the blackwater bay,yellow river area this afternoon. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

Only one fish caught at Garcon Point bridge today. (25 inch Redfish). How did yall do?


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

We fished in the morning until around 10am. We started in the Marquis Basin area and ended up in Catfish Basin. The river was dirty as hell. Managed 10 trout and 3 redfish, one being a 30" bruiser. Damn thing looked like a football. Hit a jerkshad about 6' from the boat. Saw the whole thing being that we were only in about 2' feet of water. Not a bad morning all and all. 



Nick


----------

